# Fins a tocar del tub



## felixgata

Bona tarda,
Estic traduint una guia d'arbusts al castellà i no acabo d'entendre l'expressió "fins a tocar de". Us poso la frase:

"Pètals soldats fins a més de la meitat fent un tub corbat i en forma d’embut, que acaba en 5 lòbuls, els dos laterals reflexos *fins a tocar del tub."*

Crec que vol dir que els lòbuls són reflexos fins molt a prop del tub però em caldria que m'ho confirméssiu.

Moltes gràcies per avançat!

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Si és tocar s'ha de dir _fins a tocar el tub._


----------



## felixgata

Llavors ho he entès bé, oi?

 Moltes gràcies!!


----------



## ernest_

Ho has entès bé._ A tocar de_ és una altra manera de dir _a prop de_.


----------



## Xiscomx

ernest_ said:


> Ho has entès bé._ A tocar de_ és una altra manera de dir _a prop de_.


Locució desconeguda per aquí.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, Ernest, de nou!!

Gata


----------



## Doraemon-

Fins a tocar de...=fins al costat de..., fins al límit de...
A prop de..., però molt a prop, vaja; que és adjacent.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, Doraemon!

Gata


----------

